# Rescue - the seven year point



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

VGSR will be eight years old in April of this year. 

What is starting to now happen on at least a weekly, if not more often basis, is that the dogs we originally placed back in 2001 are starting to pass away. If someone adopted a four year or plus old dog, they are hitting the 11-12 year mark now. 

What makes it even harder (on me anyway) (how selfish!) is that I personally met, or knew, almost all of our dogs at that point in time. I very well remember most of their adopters too. Now what we have grown so much, and do adoptions out of NoVA, Gainesville, Tidewater and Blue Ridge, I don't know a majority of the dogs or the new families. 

So it feels like so many of my old dog friends are passing away. This is really hard. I know that this is the natural evolution of things and I am so thankful that our rescue is still going strong, but it still doesn't take away the tears. Our Rainbow Bridge Memorial page keeps getting bigger all the time. 

I guess if there is a good side to this, most of the folks who have lost a dog are coming back to us to adopt another. That is the highest compliment we can get. But, my heart still hurts for the loss of the dog and the grief of the family.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I think you need to look at the other side - the pleasure that we have with our dogs for the short time we are blessed to have them. I have met a couple of people who told me that losing their dog caused them so much pain they they never got another. And I think of all the pleasure they have denied themselves - and a potential companion - by not sharing their lives with a canine friend.

So once you have shed the tears for old friends, look back at all the happiness they have brought and shared with their humans.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Although SASRA has a much longer history, I am also personally reaching this milestone as a volunteer and foster home. In the last two months three of my former fosters have passed away. It's been bittersweet because I've found out when their family comes back to us to adopt again. I'm so happy that the adopters had a good experience and to hear about the wonderful lives "my" dogs had, but it still feels like a loss.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RemoI guess if there is a good side to this, most of the folks who have lost a dog are coming back to us to adopt another. That is the highest compliment we can get. But, my heart still hurts for the loss of the dog and the grief of the family.


Those dogs would have died a long time ago if it weren't for VGSR. Tears that were delayed eight years are the kind to shed!

Have you seen this webiste? It might be therpeutic to spend some time there:
http://animalsinourhearts.com/fatigue/index.htm


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Lea,
I think at times, those of us in rescue have a bond that is different, maybe even stronger to the heart than that of the owner. I feel that something happens between myself, and some dogs that can never be felt by the eventual owners.

It is us, as a rescue / foster that take in the dog that has never had a human bond. We sit in a corner in the kitchen trying not it itch our nose that has been driving us crazy for ten minutes, because the dog is finally two feet from us. 

It is us that spend the nights sleeping on the floor by the crate door so the dog remembers our scent. We have experienced the feeling of the first time the dog that grabbed you by the arm to kill you when you tried to get it out of the car, finally gives you that quick lick that could be a sample taste, or a sign of trust. We see the before, that most of society cannot bear to even hear about. It is that magic moment when that particular dog seems to realize it is safe, and that no one else will hurt it, starve it, or abandon it that reaches deep into who we are. It is a strong hold that makes it possible to keep going.
These are things the owner will never experience. 

Without us giving a part of our soul to each of these basket cases, they would not be prepared for the future love they are going to get from the adopters. Owners have wonderful years of happy memories in most cases. We have the short, boot camp style love that transforms. It is powerful and lifelong. 
For me personally, these dogs are mine in my heart forever. 

Hug yourself every time a foster leaves this world. Without you, they would never have had the opportunity to experience such a wonderful life. : )


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: oregongsdr111Hug yourself every time a foster leaves this world. Without you, they would never have had the opportunity to experience such a wonderful life. : )


Wonderful point and very well said. 
Sheilah


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Paula,
That was so beautiful. Nothing else I could possibly say other than I'm sending hugs to you Lea.







I'm so sorry for your losses...


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

I think it also says a lot how most of those people come back to VGSR.







You must be doing sg right! And yes, those dogs... where would they be if not for you?


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words folks! I truly appreciate it.

Oh my doG Paula, what you wrote is so profound, and so very true. You know, I never thought of it that way before. Do you mind if I share your response with the volunteers in our email group? I know that I am not the only foster going through this, so I think it would give some comfort to others too. 

I am so fortunate to have had so many wonderful, wonderful dogs pass through my home. And also very lucky to have meet so many fabulous rescue folks, awesome volunteers, transporters and heart-warming adoptive families. Those are definitely the endorphin rush of rescue!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

That would be fine. : )


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks kindly Paula. I just shared your beautiful message with all of our volunteers. I know the fosters will be very touched.


----------

